# Loss of power and can't figure out why



## Fiendingmonkey (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey all,

Name's ERic, friends call me Cleatus. Here's my problem:

I have an 85' 720 with the 2.4L in it, up until about 2-3 months ago the truck ran pretty good (at least in my eyes). All of a sudden the truck started giving me flack while going down the road, kinda like it was missing pretty bad. The problem got worse about a month ago, it would run like normal when the engine was cool but when it heated up it would almost die when I would try to take off and if I let the idle drop before shifting gears.

I started with what seemed to be the cheapest solutions (and when we're talking about nissans nothing is really cheap). Replaced cap, bug, wires, plugs, air filter, fuel filter, all vacuum lines and O2 sensor. With no avail.

Noticed my temp gauge stopped working saying it was always cold, replaced temp sensor and ultimately the thermostat was stuck open (piece of plastic had managed to get stuck in it...). The truck started running better in the sense that it wouldn't die when I started to take off. But it still had a severe lack of power.

Replaced the fuel pump, and the plunger on the side of the carb (cuz everyone said that was the problem). No luck getting rid of the lack of power.

Finally cut off my cat and had a new muffler and piping installed. Truck seems to have most of it's power back but still is a little weak at times and acts like it's missing pretty bad at times.

Any other suggestions as to what could be causing my plight? Tried to be as in depth with my description and what's been done so far, if there's any other info that would help let me know. Thank you


----------

